# Starting a Haunt



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi there. I am thinking of doing a haunt in 08 or 09, along with my parents. I did a volunteer haunt a few years ago, and got ALOT of ideas for scenes, how to build stuff, etc. I would do it for profit, or a partial donation to the volunteer fire department in town. There are about 10,000-11,000 people, with over 1,000,000 15 minutes away. How would I go about asking businesses in town/out of down for donations? There is a facility I like. It is a hall, which is pretty big. I haven't been inside yet, but will try and post an exterior pic. I thought I could get some of the srudents at the high school in the drama program and art program to help out. What do you all think it would cost to start up a haunt. Thanks in advance,

Dustyn

Here is a link to the exterior of the building I am looking to rent:

http://www.town.beaumont.ab.ca/facilities/kc.asp


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dustyn - I don't have a pro-haunt but just reading though some of the questions about going pro from other members of this forum I would say the cost question cannot be answered by anyone here. You'll have to do the research into permits, insurance, security and business plans. I don't think you'll be able to effectively ask for donations until you've done this research first. 

If you haven't had a chance you should look through some of the other "going pro" threads in this forum. People have recommended books and other sites to look at for answers to some of your questions.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Haunt. I have heard great things about the "So you want to be a Haunt Entrepenuer" book. I think I will check it out.


----------

